# Conclusion bruit powerbook powerPC



## laraignéegypsy (16 Août 2011)

Bonjour
J'ai bien lu les divers posts sur la question & demande ici une confirmation aux experts.
Mon Powerbook alu powerPC G4 1.67 Ghz, mém 1.5 Go, né en 2005, souffle très fort du ventilo. Le disque dur ne fait ni clic-clic ni clac-clac. L'ordi a toujours pas mal chauffé & c'est pourquoi j'ai toujours essayé de le surélever afin que l'air puisse circuler par en dessous.
Le bruit croissant du ventilo présage-t-il néanmoins la mort prochaine de mon disque dur ?
Y a t-il une autre astuce pour rafraîchir ma machine ?
PS : la batterie a rendu l'âme il y a un an & mon powerbook est toujours branché sur le secteur pour fonctionner
merci pour vos conseils !
Gypsy


----------



## Anderssonpaul (16 Août 2011)

laraignéegypsy a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai bien lu les divers posts sur la question & demande ici une confirmation aux experts.
> Mon Powerbook alu powerPC G4 1.67 Ghz, mém 1.5 Go, né en 2005, souffle très fort du ventilo. Le disque dur ne fait ni clic-clic ni clac-clac. L'ordi a toujours pas mal chauffé & c'est pourquoi j'ai toujours essayé de le surélever afin que l'air puisse circuler par en dessous.
> Le bruit croissant du ventilo présage-t-il néanmoins la mort prochaine de mon disque dur ?
> ...



Ton powerbook doit avoir un peu de poussière ... 

Pour le refroidire il existe un application G4fan control qui coute 9 euros (du vol)...

Si la batterie est morte enlève la ca va diminuer la t° de +-5 °.

Pour moi les powerbook G4 reste les meilleurs !!

Toujours sauvegarder les données (surtout avec un "vieux"ordi)


----------



## laraignéegypsy (16 Août 2011)

merci paul!
1/ comment je dépoussière?
2/ bonne idée la batterie, je teste&#8230;
3/ oui oui, je sauvegarde!


----------



## Anderssonpaul (16 Août 2011)

Il faut "ouvrir" la bête . Et c'est pas facile et même dangereux pour l'engin(va voir sur ifixit)... et nettoyer mais pas avec l'aspirateur ^^...
Enfaite sur les powerbook G4 les deux ventilateurs ne démarrent pas avant 60 °.Contrairement à tous les ordi actuel qui dès qu'on les démarrent, les ventilateurs soufflent déjà.

Tu vas devoir faire un choix pour ta batterie car elles vont bientôt plus se trouver dans le commerce (apr&co) ...


----------



## laraignéegypsy (16 Août 2011)

la classe! je n'aurai pas cru trouver là ma solution : sans la batterie, le bruit a disparu!
mon pwb est toujours chaud mais nettement moins
& si c'était le ventilo qui se prenait pour un hélico, impressionnant qu'il ne se mette plus du tout en marche avec 5° de moins&#8230; cela dit, ça simplifie les opérations de dépoussiérage 
quant à trouver une batterie, j'hésite depuis longtemps vu l'investissement&#8230; voilà plus d'un an que j'utilise mon pwb en filaire&#8230; ça limite le côté pratique d'un portable mais ça reste plus commode à balader sous le bras qu'un iMac 
enfin si t'as une bonne adresse de crèmerie, merci!!


----------



## Anderssonpaul (16 Août 2011)

laraignéegypsy a dit:


> marrant, je n'aurai pas cru trouver là ma solution : sans la batterie, le bruit a disparu!



Ca veut peut-être dire que la diode de la batterie indiquais un température (erronée) très élevée ... Et donc le powerbook ventilait comme un fou en pensant que ça allais changer quelque chose !

Ça c'est du raisonnement à la Dérick


----------



## laraignéegypsy (17 Août 2011)

Merci McAndersson :-D


----------



## laraignéegypsy (30 Septembre 2011)

ou alors, l'adaptateur secteur au cable torsadé (car trop voyagé..) faisait chauffer la machine ? (info d'un technicien informatique)


----------

